# Twilight Saga



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not ashamed to admit it, my wife and I have seen both movies and read all four books. We read the books before we watched either film so of course there are a ton of differences, but if you have never read the series and can have a bit of a relaxed attitude the movies really are enjoyable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

To each his own.... I enjoy a chick flick every now and then. And I get rewarded by the wife if I don't complain about it either. So to the guys not man enough to not leave Jody feeling all alone in the world, remember that manning up and not whining about it makes the ladies happy, which in turn makes you happy. :grin:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

i'll second that one. my girlfriend loves that i'll watch chick flicks and enjoy them. plus she loves i dont make her watch the terminators either.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I love movies, whether they be chick flicks or not...but I still think Twilight was one of, if not THE, worst movies I have ever seen...ugh...

But, I'll probably watch New Moon when it is available on Netflix


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> i'll second that one. my girlfriend loves that i'll watch chick flicks and enjoy them. plus she loves i dont make her watch the terminators either.


Hold on! One of the main characters in all of the Terminator movies has been a woman, so they are chick flicks!


----------

